# Epicyclic Stirring System for Cauldron Creeps/Witches



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, that is amazing! And very ingenious! 
Gives the creep a more random stirring movement, thus more of a realistic look.
Great tutorial, too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts (Oct 8, 2013)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Wow, that is amazing! And very ingenious!
> Gives the creep a more random stirring movement, thus more of a realistic look.
> Great tutorial, too. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks! I'm looking forward to actually mounting it in a fog-filled, lit cauldron and seeing how it looks.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome! I'd love to see some video of the creep to see how the movement translates to the body.


----------

